# My updated setup



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I never thought I'd say this but the Super Jolly is a small.. especially when compared to the TS!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has jibs been down to visit you and leave his tag?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You need a bigger grinder to balance out the Gaggia!

Classy looking set up. You must be pleased


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Has jibs been down to visit you and leave his tag?


That's just the splash guard.. only if he knew that all of my kitchen's walls are orange



Daren said:


> You need a bigger grinder to balance out the Gaggia!


Absolutely. I'm thinking of fixing a few things on my Silvia and putting it up for sale here. If I get the courage and repaint the Mazzer I could sell it as well. If I fetch some good money for them I'll get myself a new grinder.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good


----------

